# FSU Film Production MFA



## JMcCormack (Feb 27, 2019)

Wondering how many people were invited to a in-person interview and if you already did your interview, how it went?


----------



## Brooke Karner (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi JMcCormack!

The FSU interview was pretty laid back. They literally just want to know more about their candidates and why they want to study at FSU. I had a mock interview with one of my professors and that probably over prepared me for the interview. My mock interview with my professor was more intimidating and daunting than my legitimate interview at FSU. For example, the Admissions Committee asked me to name a movie I liked, a movie I disliked (which was the toughest question to answer IMO), and explain why I wanted to attend FSU. My interview with them was refreshing due to how inviting the Admissions Committee was. We shared laughs and smiles rather and simply engaged in great conversation about movies.


----------

